# Probiotics



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

Dear all:

Just a quick question; what probiotics do you give your fluffs???


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I rotate:

Animal Essentials Plant Enzymes and Probiotics
Mercola Healthy Pets Probiotics


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i use dds plus from the vitamin shoppe 2 capsules daily for my allergy girl dd. I give it 20 min before food every am. She use to lick off plate but now i have to mix it in a little organic pumpkin

It is non-dairy and why i like it

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=UA-1010


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I also use Animal Essentials Probiotics with Plant Enzymes. It was a miracle in a bottle for Jett. It contains many of the strains of the probiotic family which others may not have as many. The Mercola one also has many of the probiotic strains but my Jett needs the digestive enzymes or else food stays in his tummy for too long. Animal Essentials also does not contain any dairy and is totally plant derived. Often the reason for giving probiotics is for digestive issues and animal based probiotics don't work as well. Same for the dairy.


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

I also use Animal Essentials Plant Enzymes and Probiotics. It's great stuff and really helped Nikki with his digestive issues.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

I have always read and curious other thoughts on this that probiotics are to be given separately than digestive enzymes. The way i was told to do it was to give probiotics 20-30 min before giving food in am to coat the tummy and give the digestive tract good bacteria to start the day with and then if feeding NON-RAW diet as raw has natural enzymes to break down food then add digestive enzymes to their food on top of it to help break down food better for the dog. This made a lot of sense to me as it seems the digestive enzymes would counter act the probiotics otherwise. 

Also have always heard in using probiotics it should be very basic - acidopholos, biffidus and fos only and not alot of fillers. It seems alot of the dog products have alot of other ingredients in them and why when a nutritionist recommended the dds plus i stuck with it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I rotate between Animal Essentials and First Choice Naturals.


----------

